# OMG!!!! Beavis And Butt-Head are coming Back!!!!!!



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I am very excited. I have all the originals on DVD and Mike has struck a deal with MTV and he's back!!!!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

OH!!! The return of the "GREAT CORN-Holioooo".........lol. Shut up Beavis
>Tom<


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Heh..Heh..Heh..Heh Heh..Heh..Heh..Heh Heh..Heh..Heh..Heh


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

Lake Titty CaCa!!


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Bevis, Do you think anyone will get a "stiffy"?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*beavis*

when r they going to be back on joe u have a date i have all them on dvd to
:tongue:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

honda27 said:


> when r they going to be back on joe u have a date i have all them on dvd to
> :tongue:


Yea man Oct 27th :dude:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

since MTV doesn't air music videos anymore, what will they bust on, reality TV?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> since MTV doesn't air music videos anymore, what will they bust on, reality TV?


You got it Jimmy. All the dumb shows like 16 and pregnant, jersey aholes and the like!!!!

Can't wait to see them!!!!!!!!

Frog BaseBall is still one of my all time favorites!!!!!!


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Awesome news,love that show!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Sir Slotsalot said:


> Hey Bevis, Do you think anyone will get a "stiffy"?


Heh.heh,He said "stiffy",heh,heh.
>Tom<


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*How low can we go?*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> You got it Jimmy. All the dumb shows like 16 and pregnant, jersey aholes and the like!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see them!!!!!!!!
> 
> Frog BaseBall is still one of my all time favorites!!!!!!




Remember?... They thought Beavis and Butthead was the end of civilization as we knew it. Yet as Joe astutely pointed out; by comparison they seem like cub scouts now!



Hey baby...? huhhuhhuhHUH.....uhhhhhhhh......huhhuhhuhHUH

Do you have any TP? How about some oleo? 

I face Lake Titicaca and bow to the great Cornholio!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I need TP for my bong hole!!!!!!:freak:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Id hate for my holio to get polio! QFT, baby! Im so stoked on this! 

I hear theyre going to be cutting in on Daniel Tosh's territory too by making fun of youtube vids. Thats gonna be the real gold, Im thinking.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Beavis & Butthead will be choking on chicken.

__________________


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I was never much into Feavis & F**kHead but I remember the final episode of when they were walking off into the sunset after graduation & laughing about " No More school heh heh " not realizing that they were a bunch of losers no real future other than to be working in fast food or being a Gism-mopper at the XXX porno at best !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

1 more day!!!!!!!

Tom night 10 pm eastern time!!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Three hours ten minutes.Tic toc.tic toc.....
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Uhh no its more like 90 min


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

"I was not cryin". LOL!!!!
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I think the first show was great!!!!!

There is so much crap n tv lately, they can go on forever!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

